# ID Pls - Bemba?



## trophiklights (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi,

I need help IDing my tropheus please? The guy at the store just said they were Tropheus bemba.




































I got 20pcs but 2 of them are a different color, i think they are probably the same type but maybe something wrong with them.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Probably is what they sell as Bemba... but could also be Kiriza, which is a similar Tropheus. The problem with the Bemba/ Pemba/ Orange Flame is that you can get "Bemba" from 3 or 4 different sources, and you will get different looking fish.

I've seen Bemba juveniles which were nicely yellow barred, I've seen Bemba juveniles which were dull muddy-gray brown with only hints of yellow, I've seen some that seemed darker with some variable orange and yellow, I've seen some that were dark brown with variable orange that comes and goes with no sign of yellow. The darker ones with at least hints of orange seem to be the ones that can get deep orange bands. The lighter yellow ones are supposed to get orange as they age (according to the sellers) but the one's I've got that started yellow have stayed yellow with more color in the dorsal than the darker ones. So are these fish line bred, or mixes, or just aquarium strains that have gotten unnatural? The fish lines are kinda bastardized, only the breeders know or they won't admit to not knowing.


----------



## ILCichlid (Feb 27, 2012)

They look more like lower quality Tropheus Moorii Ikola to me.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Good answer noki. I favour Kiriza for these pics but think Bemba and Kiriza have been crossed so unsure if pure.
Not Ikola (yellow should not go anywhere near so far into the dorsal in those)
Interesting to see just how orange they go.
Pitty breeding orange into Kiriza has messed up aquarium strains of both variants and made Ids so much harder?

All the best James


----------



## Vamze (Feb 16, 2012)

Initially was convinced that they were Tropheus Ikola. Lower quality, perhaps, but these look like young fish that are not yet in full color.

Then i read 24 Tropheus' post and I hadn't noticed the massive amount of yellow in the dorsal fin. Ikolas can have this too, but it's really a lot of color here.

I'm in doubt.


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

If the guy at the store "just said they were bemba" my guess is with their apparent lack of concern for knowing exactly what they are selling there could easily be a mix of bemba, kiriza, ikola and crosses between any of those in the seller's tank.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Afishionado said:


> If the guy at the store "just said they were bemba" my guess is with their apparent lack of concern for knowing exactly what they are selling there could easily be a mix of bemba, kiriza, ikola and crosses between any of those in the seller's tank.


Agree.
Could well be a right mix. Thing is we need to waite to see evidence of Bemba and or Ikola. So far just see young Troph that could be any one of these three esp Kiriza or a mix. The variation within them (and the Bemba label without any orange) is worrying.

I would prob go elsewhere if looking to breed.

All the best James


----------

